# Halflings



## Sarah (Dec 28, 2002)

Now, Iluvatar created Elves and Men, Aule created Dwarves, and Yavanna created Ents. Who created halflings?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 29, 2002)

I do not believe it is ever specifically mentioned but it is most likely that they are just an offshoot of man that came about on their own. Thats my personal theory at least.


----------



## Duguay (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it is mentioned in the prologue to LotR that they are definitely related to men, but that whatever the connection is has been lost to ancient history.


----------



## Great Khan (Jan 1, 2003)

its like one of those tom bombadil things, tolkien probably deliberatley doesn't tell us who created them.

Halflings were created as a breed when men and dwarves got together like elves and men


----------



## Beleg (Jun 1, 2003)

> Halflings were created as a breed when men and dwarves got together like elves and men



Men and Dwarves mating?!!! 
Wow, this has to be the biggest news of the century. 

As for the creation, I believe that they were just a clan of Human's, estranged both culturally (except for Bree) and genetically.


----------



## Bombadillo (Jun 2, 2003)

I always thought that they were descendants of the people who made those strange figures on the road to... I don't know, when Eowyn went with the rohan army to help minas tirith...
just have to read those books again...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 2, 2003)

My theory is that there was some un-written relationship between a Man and a Dwarf. What else could it be?!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 2, 2003)

All the evidence clearly points to Hobbits being a sub-division of Men.

From _The Prologue to the LotR_:



> It is plain indeed that in spite of later estrangement Hobbits are relatives of ours: far nearer to us than Elves, or even than Dwarves. Of old they spoke the languages of Men, after their own fashion, and liked and disliked much the same things as Men did. But what exactly our relationship is can no longer be discovered. The beginning of Hobbits lies far back in the Elder Days that are now lost and forgotten.



From _HoME XII: The Peoples of Middle Earth; Of Dwarves and Men_:



> Hobbits on the other hand were in nearly all respects normal Men, but of very short stature.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 2, 2003)

So I guess Halflings are just sort of a midget subdivision of Men, and nobody knows where they came from. Its sort of interesting that Tolkien wouldn't explain something so important at least a _little_ better. It doesn't seem to me that he wanted it to be an enigma like Tom Bombadil, but he sure doesn't offer much of an explanation.


----------



## Mahal (Jun 7, 2003)

There is a bit about hobbits in appendix A after the Disaster of the gladden fields...


----------

